# Finally my dress is 1 piece, not 2!



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 6, 2009)

Hand sewing is calming, and once you get going, it's a breeze. So imagine my surprise when I got to finally sew the top of my dress to the skirt of my dress. Woohoo!!! It still needs to be hemmed, cuffed and clasped, but it's getting very close to completion!!

Y'all ignore my house. It's in disarray right now with hubby's stuff everywhere...And ignore my hair. It's been a Monday, k?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2009)

looks like quite a lot of work!   Very nice looking too!


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 6, 2009)

lookin' great ......

that hand sewin' is a real pain huh ..... 


you have done a great job on it .....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2009)

All from scratch, and made just as they were, 200 years ago. I`m impressed, Dani. Very much so!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks y'all!! I mean it. Especially for it to pass Nic's standards. 

Hand sewin...well, it ain't for everyone, I'll admit that. But I like it. Everything's a challenge, and that's what I like.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2009)

G'Belle, that dress is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!  GREAT JOB!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 6, 2009)

Kebo said:


> G'Belle, that dress is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!  GREAT JOB!!



Thank you, Kebo. Maybe I can measure up to two of my handsome men this year!


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Thank you, Kebo. Maybe I can measure up to two of my handsome men this year!



your gunna put Nic in a dress??

i want pics!!...i think.

very nicely done ma'am, never seen anything like it before, purdy for sure.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 6, 2009)

slip said:


> your gunna put Nic in a dress??
> 
> i want pics!!...i think.
> 
> very nicely done ma'am, never seen anything like it before, purdy for sure.



 Naw, but they're gonna be in shirts I've made! Both Klem and Nic are gonna look incredibly handsome...I just hope I won't look out of place...

Thanks again, Slip! I appreciate it!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 6, 2009)

Very Nice... I like it.. I am sure they will be honored to have you in their presense at Frontier days next year...
Hard work pays off... you did a great job,


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 6, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> Very Nice... I like it.. I am sure they will be honored to have you in their presense at Frontier days next year...
> Hard work pays off... you did a great job,



Thanks, Wanda!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 6, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Naw, but they're gonna be in shirts I've made! Both Klem and Nic are gonna look incredibly handsome...I just hope I won't look out of place...
> 
> Thanks again, Slip! I appreciate it!



Shirts with a built in mask?

Great work young lady!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 6, 2009)

awesome job on the sewing - can't find one like that at Macy's!
beautiful dress - looks great on ya


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 6, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Shirts with a built in mask?
> 
> Great work young lady!



lol. Thanks!



wvdawg said:


> awesome job on the sewing - can't find one like that at Macy's!
> beautiful dress - looks great on ya



Yuck! Macy's!

Thanks!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! That is a very fine sewing job,congrats.Not too many folks hand sewing anymore.


----------



## arcame (Jul 6, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jul 6, 2009)

It is strange how redheads make those nice dresses look so good !  That is a super job and you should be proud ! You might have a future as the "Wardrobe" lady for the primitive skills crowd here on the forum ! Soon to be the best dressed bunch at Chehaw ! I'm now looking in my crystal ball.........what is that I see......a hunting frock in my future ? Keep up the good work !


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 6, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> It is strange how redheads make those nice dresses look so good !  That is a super job and you should be proud ! You might have a future as the "Wardrobe" lady for the primitive skills crowd here on the forum ! Soon to be the best dressed bunch at Chehaw ! I'm now looking in my crystal ball.........what is that I see......a hunting frock in my future ? Keep up the good work !



Really?! Thanks! I don't really know much about clothes...I'm altering a Simplicity pattern for the dress. If you showed me a picture of a hunting frock, I could see what I could do.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jul 6, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Really?! Thanks! I don't really know much about clothes...I'm altering a Simplicity pattern for the dress. If you showed me a picture of a hunting frock, I could see what I could do.



Here is a quick photo of a hunting frock.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 6, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Here is a quick photo of a hunting frock.



What type of fabric would you use for something like that? It looks fairly simple.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jul 6, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> What type of fabric would you use for something like that? It looks fairly simple.




I had one similar about 10 years ago and I think it was made from heavy thick bleached cotton or soft canvas type material I'm not really sure. It was a buckskin color. It had a run in with a fire and was ruined. I remember it was quiet warm on cool days and was very comfortable.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 6, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> I had one similar about 10 years ago and I think it was made from heavy thick bleached cotton or soft canvas type material I'm not really sure. It was a buckskin color. It had a run in with a fire and was ruined. I remember it was quiet warm on cool days and was very comfortable.



It looks like a fairly easy pattern to make. The fabric would be easy to find in the cooler months as well. Is there a lining?


----------



## Artmom (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! Nicely tailored! Blue is ALWAYS pretty on redheads. Way to go. I'd NEVER measure correctly! 
Ya'll be sure to do a portrait of the 3 of you dressed in the 3 items you've handmade and post that on here, after the event. I know it is still a while away, but I hope you'll do so.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jul 6, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> It looks like a fairly easy pattern to make. The fabric would be easy to find in the cooler months as well. Is there a lining?



No liner, no buttons just kinda thick material.  Mine had a sash that wrapped around to tie up. It was hand made and was brought back to me by a friend of mine who traded a vendor one of my crescent style shell gorgets for it while he was at the big rendezvous in Friendship Indiana.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 6, 2009)

Artmom said:


> Wow! Nicely tailored! Blue is ALWAYS pretty on redheads. Way to go. I'd NEVER measure correctly!
> Ya'll be sure to do a portrait of the 3 of you dressed in the 3 items you've handmade and post that on here, after the event. I know it is still a while away, but I hope you'll do so.



Definitely!! That's one thing I desperately want. And anything I make for anyone else, I hope to get pictures with them too. Trust me, they will all be posted!



backwoodsjoe said:


> No liner, no buttons just kinda thick material.  Mine had a sash that wrapped around to tie up. It was hand made and was brought back to me by a friend of mine who traded a vender one of my crescent style shell gorgets for it while he was at the big rendezvous in Friendship Indiana.



I could definitely make this. I've got a few more projects lined up for different people, but I'll gladly add you to my list if you're willing to wait a lil while for it.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jul 6, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Definitely!! That's one thing I desperately want. And anything I make for anyone else, I hope to get pictures with them too. Trust me, they will all be posted!
> 
> 
> 
> I could definitely make this. I've got a few more projects lined up for different people, but I'll gladly add you to my list if you're willing to wait a lil while for it.



No problem........I'll get some more info on it and I have a friend who can get the correct material for it. I can even get a pattern. I'll keep in touch. Thank you and congrats on the super nice dress ! It is killer !


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 6, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> No problem........I'll get some more info on it and I have a friend who can get the correct material for it. I can even get a pattern. I'll keep in touch. Thank you and congrats on the super nice dress ! It is killer !



Thanks!! You'll need quite a bit of fabric...I'm up for the challenge.


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice job! Way to keep the tradition goin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2009)

Dani, the cloth for a huntin` frock like BWJ posted, is osnaburg cloth. They have it at the same place that you get all your material. It comes in that off white color. I have several shirts that are made from it. The white longshirt you see me wearin` in some of my pics, is this material. So is the green dyed shirt.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 7, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Dani, the cloth for a huntin` frock like BWJ posted, is osnaburg cloth. They have it at the same place that you get all your material. It comes in that off white color. I have several shirts that are made from it. The white longshirt you see me wearin` in some of my pics, is this material. So is the green dyed shirt.



Thanks, Nic!!!! Mind if I take a look at those shirts sometime, just to get a feel for them?? They fabric doesn't look very thick, so it'll be easy to sew with. Perhaps I'll have to toy around with it. I think one day I'm gonna go buy a bunch of different fabrics to play with and see what I can do...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Thanks, Nic!!!! Mind if I take a look at those shirts sometime, just to get a feel for them?? They fabric doesn't look very thick, so it'll be easy to sew with. Perhaps I'll have to toy around with it. I think one day I'm gonna go buy a bunch of different fabrics to play with and see what I can do...



Just remind me the next time ya`ll are out. Osnaburg is a course weave material.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 7, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Just remind me the next time ya`ll are out. Osnaburg is a course weave material.



Sure will.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm very impressed Dani! Very nice work and looks beautiful on you too  I'm trying to make something from tanned deer hide...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 8, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I'm very impressed Dani! Very nice work and looks beautiful on you too  I'm trying to make something from tanned deer hide...



Cool!!! I'd like to see it when you get finished.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Jul 8, 2009)

I remember when you were working on the in Texas when I was in the hospital. Sure work fast huh?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 8, 2009)

GibbyDiesel said:


> I remember when you were working on the in Texas when I was in the hospital. Sure work fast huh?



Only when you're not around to occupy my time, love.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful job, Dani!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 8, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Beautiful job, Dani!



Not done yet. Still waiting on your order as well...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Not done yet. Still waiting on your order as well...



I hear you...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 8, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I hear you...



Just lettin' ya know I ain't forgot about you!


----------



## Country_Girl (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey... my post from earlier today didn't post!  See what I mean about my computer having an attitude today?  

ANYway.... the dress is absolutely gorgeous and looks REALLY good on you!  That pic you showed me on your cell phone sure didn't do it justice!  Can't wait to see it in person when it's done!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 8, 2009)

Country_Girl said:


> Hey... my post from earlier today didn't post!  See what I mean about my computer having an attitude today?
> 
> ANYway.... the dress is absolutely gorgeous and looks REALLY good on you!  That pic you showed me on your cell phone sure didn't do it justice!  Can't wait to see it in person when it's done!



Thanks, Mama!!


----------



## Country_Girl (Jul 9, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Thanks, Mama!!



Welcome, darlin'!  Do you need help getting the bottom hem pinned up when you get to that point?  Kinda hard to wear it and pin at the same time!    LOL


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 9, 2009)

Country_Girl said:


> Welcome, darlin'!  Do you need help getting the bottom hem pinned up when you get to that point?  Kinda hard to wear it and pin at the same time!    LOL



Believe it or not I did it!! I slipped the dress on with the shoes I was gonna wear and stepped on dress until it was straight at that one spot. I gave it about 1 1/2" for the petticoat underneath and pinned it. Since the bottom was already even, it made pinning it up a breeze. So I got it all pinned and then slipped it back over my head...perfecto!! 

I appreciate the offer though. I coulda used ya when I was makin' the top, but I was kinda in TX at that point!! Taught me good though. Needed the experience.


----------



## marktaylor99 (Jul 12, 2009)

That looks great GeorgiaBelle!! Are you going to use the dress in re-enactments?
Sewing by hand is definitely an art that takes a lot of time to master. I am not master, but here is a Civil War era jacket I just finished. It is patterened after the style worn by some Alabama Infantrymen early in the war. It is completely sewn by hand. Took me 9 days sewing a little each evening. I made it for a living history I am going to in Sharpsburg, MD in August.
Keep up the good work!
Mark


----------



## Country_Girl (Jul 13, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Believe it or not I did it!! I slipped the dress on with the shoes I was gonna wear and stepped on dress until it was straight at that one spot. I gave it about 1 1/2" for the petticoat underneath and pinned it. Since the bottom was already even, it made pinning it up a breeze. So I got it all pinned and then slipped it back over my head...perfecto!!
> 
> I appreciate the offer though. I coulda used ya when I was makin' the top, but I was kinda in TX at that point!! Taught me good though. Needed the experience.



Well........... if that wasn't mighty clever of you!  Good for you!!  

Sure wish I'd been with you to help with the top, but.... tight spots "do" tend to be the best teachers.    LOL

Can't wait to see it when you've got it all completely together. You've done a really good job!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 14, 2009)

marktaylor99 said:


> That looks great GeorgiaBelle!! Are you going to use the dress in re-enactments?
> Sewing by hand is definitely an art that takes a lot of time to master. I am not master, but here is a Civil War era jacket I just finished. It is patterened after the style worn by some Alabama Infantrymen early in the war. It is completely sewn by hand. Took me 9 days sewing a little each evening. I made it for a living history I am going to in Sharpsburg, MD in August.
> Keep up the good work!
> Mark



Wow!! That's amazing. Is that wool?? It looks really good. 



Country_Girl said:


> Well........... if that wasn't mighty clever of you!  Good for you!!
> 
> Sure wish I'd been with you to help with the top, but.... tight spots "do" tend to be the best teachers.    LOL
> 
> Can't wait to see it when you've got it all completely together. You've done a really good job!!



Thanks!!


----------



## marktaylor99 (Jul 14, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Wow!! That's amazing. Is that wool?? It looks really good.



It is "jean cloth" which is a wool and cotton mix. It was the predecessor to denim. Pretty heavy duty stuff.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 14, 2009)

Dress looks great, and nothing wrong with your hair either!
Dan


----------



## Country_Girl (Jul 16, 2009)

LOVE your picture for the day!!!  SOOOO cute!!!


----------

